# Round:2 Game:7 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Game Time: Monday 7pm central

Starters
Spurs
G Parker
G Ginobili
F Finely
F Bowen
C Duncan

Key Bench
F Horry
G Barry
G NVE

Mavs
G Terry
G Harris
F Howard
F Nowitkzi
C Diop

Key Bench
Stackhouse
Daniels
Dampier

how did they get there?
Sun 7 Dallas Conf. Semifinals W 87 - 85 1-0 

Tue 9 Dallas Conf. Semifinals L 91 - 113 1-1 

Sat 13 @ Dallas Conf. Semifinals L 103 - 104 1-2 

Mon 15 @ Dallas Conf. Semifinals L 118 - 123 OT 1-3 

Wed 17 Dallas Conf. Semifinals W 98 - 97 2-3 

Fri 19 @ Dallas Conf. Semifinals W 91 - 86 3-3 

GO SPURS GO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs win in double digits...know need to say how important this game is


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nah, double digits wont happen. It will be closer than that, and the team with the higher score will be the Mavs.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tip off in 16 min!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ill check in at half time, i want to watch every second of this game :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> tip off in 16 min!!!!!!!!!


Thank you for posting that! I was under the impression the spurs were playing at 8! Damn you NBA! Why must you switch up your time scheduling routine on the last game of the series?!?!?! :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damn! Dirk got totally owned by Parker! That just wasn't funny, tony! :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Mavericks are on fire! The Spurs need to adjust their defense some more. What the hell is going on with them?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

at the end of first the mavs are something like 15/18!


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

the guys need to make a shot


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

haha, sucks that our season has to end in a blowout.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

......dotdot..... its only first half, do you really have to post that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I definitely like the way we closed out that quarter. the spurs actually showed some signs of life out there! Still, 14 points is a pretty steep whole to get out of. Better than 20 though, right?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

7 stops and 7 baskets in 24 min possible and we can do it but we gotta play with some heart. i dont think that the mavs can shoot that good again...here our season goes...i believe


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I agree with, Roc. There's no way they shoot like that ALL game.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone get what barkley said, i missed it


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

by the way wtf is stern doing? giving us those reffs jeez.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

allright guys here goes one hell of a half
GO SPURS GO


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Harris drops the ball on his leg and they call a reach in on Tony?!?!? Bull!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan with a dunk! Crowd's going wild and the spurs have brought dallas' lead down to 10!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu! 

What was 20 is now 7!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And 1 for Duncan! Spurs take the lead down to 4!


----------



## slyder (May 27, 2005)

Seriously, I'm rooting for the Spurs to win this one....And to watch Parker make mistake after mistake pains me. His statistics don't look too bad, but man he does not seem to be playing very well. Take that pass he just made (end of 3rd quarter)to nobody that almost resulted in a turnover.

And someone want to explain to me why everytime the Spurs bring it to within 4 or 5 they have to settle for a 3? Work it down low.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

slyder said:


> And someone want to explain to me why everytime the Spurs bring it to within 4 or 5 they have to settle for a 3? Work it down low.


Even though you posted that 20 minutes ago, it's still true! Spurs brought the lead down to 3, and what do they do? Go for a three! It wasn't even a good look! Just give it to Timmy or Manu and let them drive. That's what's gotten you back into this game!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

They actually called an over the back on dirk? Amazing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu for three! Spurs up 3 with a little over 30 seconds left!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tied with 22 left.
104-104


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are going ovetime.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

this is the 4th thread for the exact same game


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Three mavs foul out...three mavs foul out...I am ashamed to be a spurs fan...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> this is the 4th thread for the exact same game


Or the only one...whichever...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we should have one it with that manu 3 but hey refs dont exacly help in OT and we loose. our repeat is over ect. ima take a brake from bbb.net for a while ill come back around draft time and then i dont know. im very mad and sad that we lost when we had that game won. it was a great post season poster wise, yall really stepped it up. thanks ez you were a big part of that. to next yr and on :cheers: 
God Bless Guys  

ps. Go Clippers/Heat/Suns/Pistons lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ganna be rooting for Detroid and L.A. now. I hate the Heat and Phoenix, and I just can't root for a team that eliminated mine. Good luck though Mavs. Three mavs foul out, and ya'll still hung strong.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Great series guys. 

I know I've gotten on a lot of your cases this series. Ez in particular. Just wanted to be clear, there's no bad blood between me and any of you, it was just gamesmanship. The Spurs are a great team, and think about it this way: it was a 3-1 series at one point.

:cheers: to the Dallas Mavericks!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

im gonna have to go with the MAVS only because they are from texas :S


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> im gonna have to go with the MAVS only because they are from texas :S


I have but one word for you- TRAITOR!

Come on! Join the Clipper band wagon! :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Go Clippers!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected]'s avatar. you found the best way possible to make the bet look good for you huh? good series spurs fans


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

mff4l said:


> [email protected]'s avatar. you found the best way possible to make the bet look good for you huh? good series spurs fans


:rofl: hell yeah, lol..


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

We should have ended it in the 4th. But oh well, that's not what happened. I'll be pulling for the Mavs for the remainder of the playoffs, though with less enthusiasm.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

definately gonna go down as one of the best series EVER.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

was there a better series? :-o


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Though Duncan DEFINITELY got fouled on that last play and Dirk got away with WAY too much in that fourth quarter, I'm not going to complain about the reffs this time. The spurs had a chance to win it in regulation and blew it. They also shouldn't even have let dallas come close in the OT, let alone let them win. THREE MAVS FOULED OUT! :curse:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you ezealen, in no way was it the refs fault.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Thank you ezealen, in no way was it the refs fault.


Yep, the spurs even got the benefit of most of the calls leading up to the fourth quarter. I'm not going to lie though, the spurs get screwed by them in the fourth...again. Make up calls I suppose. They ruined the mavs run, and then they ruined the spurs. But the thing is, they still had a chance to win it even through the calls, and that's what makes me so mad :curse: 

I know the spurs were probably just tired. Let's face it, the mavs are alot younger and quicker, but we should have been able to trust out bench. Outside of Finley, Manu, Duncan, Parker and Bowen(Defensively) no one even bothered to show for this series. We seriously need to get rid of guys like Barry, NVE, Oberto, and Willy Wonka, and work on getting some young talent into this team. Duncan's starting to decline (though he definitely showed signs of life in this last series) and Manu and Parker are just about in their prime. The only guy we have in our roster for the future is freakin Beno! Sure he's pretty good, but how are we ganna play with one young, quick point guard and a bunch of senior citizens?!!?!?


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

oberto didnt even get a chance to show anything.... he's already 30, but i think if given the chance, he could have contributed more in the seri.........season....


----------

